# Buonasera, va in onda il nulla



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)

BUONASERA, VA IN ONDA IL NULLA


Augusto Minzolini è il peggior direttore  degli ultimi 20 anni. Lo dicono i dati  auditel. Lo share del Tg1 si attesta attorno al 27% ed è in continuo calo:  Nell'ultima settimana ha perso mezzo punto al giorno

*Viral video, la Minzoparade*


Migliaia di persone dicono addio al direttorissimo e ai suoi servizi sui cani da slitta, su come si diventa maggiordomi e sulle dentiere. *Ma soprattutto i telespettatori fuggono dai suoi editoriali* *(articolo di Carlo Tecce)*. Solo martedì sera, quando il Minzo metteva in guardia il Capo dello Stato sul rischio di eventuali ribaltoni, 400mila telecomandi spegnevano la televisione o si sintonizzavano sul telegiornale di Enrico Mentana. Secondo *Gad Lerner*, che dieci anni fa ha diretto il tiggì della rete ammiraglia, gli editoriali servono a sollevare grandi temi di opinione, non per dettare la linea del premier, “*è stato usato per fare bau*” (*VIDEO*). Marco Travaglio però aggiunge che anche Minzolini ha perfettamente il diritto di dire come la pensa. Il fatto che le sue parole coincidano alla perfezione con quelle di Berlusconi non può scandalizzare. Se non coincidessero, non sarebbe mai stato nominato. Il problema è che il giornalista mette in onda un “*prodotto avvilente per chi lo fa e per chi lo vede, in cui le notizie vengono sistematicamente falsificate o coperte con notizie fasulle o non notizie*”(*BLOG*). Così il giornale di Rai Uno perde un milione di spettatori in un anno. Ma il direttore resta in sella, coccolato e difeso dal numero uno di Viale Mazzini Mauro Masi





[*]*Multe e denunce: i "cari" miracoli dello squalo Augusto*
*E anche Futuro e libertà molla il direttorissimo


*http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:​


----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2010)

Al di là del colore politico della persona, se non fa risultati è giusto che venga rimpiazzato. La possono menare ancora per un po' ma non può durare in eterno su quella poltrona, se continua così


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al di là del colore politico della persona, se non fa risultati è giusto che venga rimpiazzato. La possono menare ancora per un po' ma non può durare in eterno su quella poltrona, se continua così




:up:​


----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2010)

Comunque, da un punto di vista umano, Minzolini mi sa un po' di... forcaiolo, gratuitamente forcaiolo. 
Non so perchè, ma mi sono fatta quest'idea :condom:
Pensa che ridere il giorno dell'"effetto boomerang"... quando verrà


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque, da un punto di vista umano, Minzolini mi sa un po' di... forcaiolo, gratuitamente forcaiolo.
> Non so perchè, ma mi sono fatta quest'idea :condom:
> Pensa che ridere il giorno dell'"effetto boomerang"... *quando verrà*



Verra'?

Mah!

Noto che si va sempre peggio  .​


----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Verra'?
> 
> Mah!
> 
> Noto che si va sempre peggio  .​


A meno che non trovi il modo di "vendere cara la pelle" prima di essere rimosso, cosa in fondo molto probabile ...


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> A meno che non trovi il modo di "vendere cara la pelle" prima di essere rimosso, cosa in fondo molto probabile ...


Questo genere di persone hanno sempre il culo di rimpiazzo da leccare.


----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo genere di persone hanno sempre il culo di rimpiazzo da leccare.


Infatti. Poi se va così tranquillo nel suo portare avanti il suo TG-chiavica, vuol dire che ha tutti i paracadute del caso :nuke:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo genere di persone hanno sempre il culo di rimpiazzo da leccare.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

E' veramente agghiacciante che nel 2010 in Italia non ci sia un'informazione seria e attendibile almeno al 90% (vabbé, diamo un 10 % di interpretazione/espressione personale del giornalista, ma non di più)

Ho smesso di guardare la tv da ormai un anno...dò un'occhiata a X-factor (solo per lo spazio della canzone e del voto, però)

I telegiornali li ho definitivamente eliminati.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' veramente agghiacciante che nel 2010 in Italia non ci sia un'informazione seria e attendibile almeno al 90% (vabbé, diamo un 10 % di interpretazione/espressione personale del giornalista, ma non di più)
> 
> Ho smesso di guardare la tv da ormai un anno...dò un'occhiata a X-factor (solo per lo spazio della canzone e del voto, però)
> 
> I telegiornali li ho definitivamente eliminati.


Io i giornali li prendo come prendo gli ingredienti per cucinare. Un pò di tutto per farmi una idea chiara. Compro Repubblica, Corriere, l' UNità, Il Giornale e Libero.
Poi leggo molto l'informazione su Internet.
Chi non può è perduto.


----------

